# looking for help with a cheap ht upgrade



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm moving into a new place where I'll finally have some room for a HT. I'm currently using a 50" 1080p panny plasma (which someone will have to pry from my cold dead hands) The room is about 20 x 15 with 12 foot ceilings. Screen will be in the center of the long wall and the room is a box.

For speakers right now, the only thing I have are an old pair (1999-ish) of Klipsch Synergy bookshelves (KSB 3.1 w/horn and 8" mb) on a pair of stands powered by a really old HK receiver (AVR 40 from the same era – about 55w x 3 up front)

Right now I just have a simple two way setup and I'm pretty happy with the sound but I would like to get more effects during TV and movies, including sports. The room won't be treated and I don't do a lot of critical listening. 

Sources are Xbox 360 for games and DVDs, Apple TV for video and music, and DirecTV HDR for TV. I don’t plan on adding bluray or any kind of media PC. Right now the TV handles all of the switching for video and audio and sends it to the receiver.

So here are my options:
1. Should I leave well enough alone,

OR

2. Should I augment my current Klipsch speakers by trying to find a center and some surrounds that are relatively timbre matched,

OR

3. Start from scratch with:

a. Polk Audio Monitor Series (they are the old TSi series – I’m thinking of the Monitor 70s, CS2 center, and Monitor 30’s for surrounds). From newegg.com with the bing cashback, I’m looking at under $650 shipped to my door (the comparable TSi setup would be $900), or

b. Fill in the blank

Here are my stipulations:
1. I don’t have time to build anything from scratch – the only way I would entertain a kit is if it didn’t require any real woodworking and would yield significantly better results
2. I am leaning toward Onkyo power but am open to any suggestions

Pricing - I'd like to keep everything (receiver and 5 speakers - I'll deal with sub later) to under $1,500

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I built a small but nice surround for my son's room at a reasonable budget.

Pioneer VSX-1016TXV ($175 Craigslist)
Infinity Primus 362 ($199 each Crutchfield)
Infinity Primus 162 ($62 each Amazon)
Infinity Primus PC250 ($89 Brandsmart)
Polk Audio PSW1000 ($200 Ebay)

Total = $988

And it sounds amazing in his room. The Infinity speakers really surprised me and I went on a recommendation from a friend who had them in his bedroom. All this goes with the XBox, Sony Bluray, Computer and LG 42" LCD TV. He kinda likes it too.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I noticed that the infinities were pretty popular as a budget solution - nice finds. I think I need to go to *gasp* best buy and go and listen to these things - that should be a fun audition - haha


----------

